
Politician Promise Fulfillment Meter - gemlog
https://www.trudeaumetre.ca/
======
gemlog
Every democracy should have one.

The author credits the original idea to Egypt and links a MorsiMetre in the
'about' link: [http://morsimeter.com/en](http://morsimeter.com/en) (there is
an Arabic version too).

